# Visiting Mexico (Cancun) for vacation



## mazdaRX8

Hello all,

I want to visit Cancun next year around March-April. I was wondering what I would need to visit Mexico. I am not a US native nor from any of the countries that can obtain visa on arrival.

What is the procedure to go for a visit for about a week?

Thank you


----------



## RVGRINGO

You will need to apply at a Mexican Consulate for a visa in advance of your planned visit.


----------



## mazdaRX8

Thank you. Since I am in Dubai (UAE) at the moment, how do I locate the consulate that serves this country? There is no Mexico Embassy here unfortunately. 

Also I am hoping I do not have to visit the embassy since it would be very hard to visit an embassy in another country while I work full time.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Here's a link for Mexican Embassy locations. You could call one of them for advice and requirements. I suspect that some other embassy in Dubai may handle this matter for them.
Mexican Embassy,Consulate,Mexico,Embassies Address Website


----------



## cancunphotographer

Yes, call the Ambassy and you will pass the way.
To the person staying at the Riu Cancun, you will have THE TIME OF YOUR LIFE! My husband (then fiance) and I stayed there April 2008 and it was the best time I’ve ever had anywhere. I’d go back to Cancun in a heartbeat and I wouldn’t stay anywhere but the Riu!!

As far as safety…we did leave the hotel to do some shopping during the day and we went to Senior Froggy’s for dinner one night. We were with a large group so we made sure to keep tabs on each other. I never once felt scared or in danger. It wasn’t any different than being in a large U.S. city at night time. You just have to watch your back. Just keep tabs on each other and watch your drinks and you’ll be fine. You’re going to have a blast!!!!


----------

